# XBMC - Problem with the first start



## vinkler (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

FreeBSD 10_RELEASE_64
Hardware:

motherboard: Asus p5qpro
CPU: Q6600
GPU: ATI Radeon HD4850

The installation process was successful: pkg install and portmaster both went okay. Initial start-up and:

```
[zet120@freebsd ~]$ xbmc
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
/usr/local/bin/xbmc: systemd-coredumpctl: not found
Crash report available at /home/zet120/xbmc_crashlog-20140828_122140.log
```
There's a crashlog here.

Another attempt is a compilation with the debug option:

```
make -DWITH_DEBUG FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
make install
```
The same error occurs.

I've done this yet:

```
[zet120@freebsd ~]$ gdb
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd".
(gdb) core xbmc.bin.core 
Core was generated by `xbmc.bin'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
#1  0x00000000007ca2a8 in ?? ()
#2  0x000000000177e330 in ?? ()
#3  0x00000000000000ff in ?? ()
#4  0x00007fffffffd350 in ?? ()
#5  0x00000000007cadbe in ?? ()
#6  0x00000000ff000000 in ?? ()
#7  0x000000081181dbb0 in ?? ()
#8  0x000000080dff6a80 in ?? ()
#9  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
(gdb) bt all
No symbol table is loaded.  Use the "file" command.
(gdb)
```

How to resolve this issue?


----------



## woodsb02 (Oct 28, 2014)

I know this thread is a bit old now, but in case you are still having this issue, you should turn on XBMC debug logging. This way the last log line will tell you exactly what it was attempting to do before it failed.

Seeing as you cannot start XBMC to turn on debug logging via the GUI interface, follow the guide on the wiki for turning it on by editing the file advancedsettings.xml: http://kodi.wiki/view/Log_file/Advanced

Then try running XBMC again and post the log output.


----------

